# Bei MM zum ersten mal AMD Notbooks !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Medi Markt gibt es zum ersten AMD Notbooks zu kaufen. Zwar nicht im denn Läden selber im Online shop von MM.

Es handelt sich dabei um Notbooks von Packard Bell, HP und Toshiba(Model siehe Unten). Bei denn verbauten CPU Handelt es sich um den Athlon II X2 P320/340 und denn Turion II X2 P520/540. 

Bei denn Notbooks handelt es eher um Multimedia Geräte. Die alle Zwischen 699 und 799€ liegen. 

_*Die HP Model:*_
HP Pavilion dv7-4153eg
_*Und*_
HP Pavilion dv7-4152eg

_*Der Packard Bell*_
Packard Bell EasyNote TM01-SB-055GE

_*Und die Toshiba Model*_
Toshiba Satellite L670D-11T
_*Und*_
Toshiba Satellite L670D-14L

Quelle:
Media Markt bietet erstmals AMD-Notebooks an - 02.11.2010 - ComputerBase

P.s.: Ein Danke tut nicht weh...​


----------



## totovo (2. November 2010)

Erstaunlich!

Ich habe mal deinen Text etwas korrigiert:

"Bei MM zum ersten mal AMD Notebooks !

Bei Media Markt gibt es zum ersten mal AMD Notebooks zu kaufen. Zwar nicht in den Geschäften selber, aber im Online-Shop von Media Markt.

Es handelt sich dabei um Notebooks von Packard Bell, HP und Toshiba(Modelle siehe Unten). Es werden unteranderem der Athlon II X2 P320/340 und der Turion II X2 P520/540 in den Produkten verwendet. 

Bei denn Notebooks handelt es sich eher um multimedia Geräte. Diese sind alle im Preisbereich zwischen 699 und 799€ Zu haben."

(Ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel)


----------



## Shi (2. November 2010)

Ich habe mal deinen Text auch nochmal korrigiert@totovo:

Bei MM zum ersten Mal AMD-Notebooks !

Bei Media Markt gibt es zum ersten Mal AMD-Notebooks zu kaufen. Zwar nicht in den Läden selber, aber im Onlineshop/Online-Shop von Media Markt.

Es handelt sich dabei um Notebooks von Packard Bell, HP und Toshiba(Modelle siehe unten). Bei den verbauten CPUs handelt es sich um den Athlon II X2 P320/340 und den Turion II X2 P520/540. 

Bei den Notebooks handelt es sich eher um Multimediageräte, die alle zwischen 699 und 799€ kosten.











achja: die verkaufen etwas von einer Marke, ganz ohne Bestechung?


----------



## totovo (2. November 2010)

Ja ich habs mir dann auch noch mal durchgelesen und gemerkt "Ohohojee"


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. November 2010)

Mist, die Meldung wollt ich bringen, aber wenn man langsamer ist...
Ja, is vllt nur der Anfang zu einem fairen Verkauf, bzw. einer Wahl, was man in dem Laden dort kauft.

Evtl besteht sogar die Möglichkeit, dass AMD-Maschinen auch mal in den Märkten selbst und irgendwann auch mal in Form von Desktop-PCs  zu kaufen sind.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. November 2010)

Öööhhhmm Hammer!?


----------



## Ezio (2. November 2010)

Jetzt müssen sie nur noch Linux-Rechner verkaufen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. November 2010)

Wenn die DAUs irgendwann mal im MM AMD-PCs sehen, ist das bestimmt sehr Horizont-erweiternd.

DAU: "Hä, AMD? Die müssen über Nacht aufgemacht haben, von denen habe ich noch nie was gehört!" 
MM: "Nein, wir wurden nur bislang mit schmutzigen Methoden von Intel davon abgehalten, AMD-Geräte zu verkaufen."
DAU: "Ach so..."
[wobei der MM-Verkäufer vielleicht irgendwas anderes antworten würde ]

edit


CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Da ich selber eine Ausbildung zu Verkäufer machen würde einfach Sagen.
> 
> Die Frime AMD gibt es schon länger nur waren wir vertraglich an die Frima Intel gebunden. Das hat ich in letzter zeit geändert
> 
> Man bin ich Gut....


Ja, nicht schlecht. ^^ Du solltest die Ausbildung hinschmeißen und direkt als  Manager in die Öffentlichkeitsabteilung vom MM einsteigen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Wenn die DAUs irgendwann mal im MM AMD-PCs sehen, ist das bestimmt sehr Horizont-erweiternd.
> 
> DAU: "Hä, AMD? Die müssen über Nacht aufgemacht haben, von denen habe ich noch nie was gehört!"
> MM: "Nein, wir wurden nur bislang mit schmutzigen Methoden von Intel davon abgehalten, AMD-Geräte zu verkaufen."
> ...



Da ich selber eine Ausbildung zu Verkäufer machen würde einfach Sagen.

Die Frime AMD gibt es schon länger nur waren wir vertraglich an die Frima Intel gebunden. Das hat ich in letzter zeit geändert 

Man bin ich Gut....


----------



## Citynomad (3. November 2010)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich... ich finde den kleinen Fehlerteufel mal sogar äußerst amüsant und nicht mal wirklich unpassend. Während es von Intel halt Notebooks gibt, gibt's von AMD zur Zeit leider nur Notbooks 

Nix gegen AMD, bitte nicht falsch verstehen... aber im Notebooksektor sind sie leider noch n bissel hinten dran.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. November 2010)

//Edit : Nix Text


----------



## CentaX (3. November 2010)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich... ich finde den kleinen Fehlerteufel mal sogar äußerst amüsant und nicht mal wirklich unpassend. Während es von Intel halt Notebooks gibt, gibt's von AMD zur Zeit leider nur Notbooks
> 
> Nix gegen AMD, bitte nicht falsch verstehen... aber im Notebooksektor sind sie leider noch n bissel hinten dran.



Google mal nach Acer Aspire 721...
Das Ding ist einfach mal so viel besser als jedes Atom-Netbook. Hat nen K125 mit 1,7ghz drin, 2gb RAM, ne HD4225, 11,6" Bildschirm... HDMI Ausgang gibts auch, 1080p schafft der ohne Probleme.
Und jetzt Intel Netbooks ... Klar, für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck von Netbooks reichen sie schon. Aber was soll man dazu sagen ... Beim neuen N450 ist die Auflösung (dies auch nur per VGA gibt) auf 1440*900 begrenzt. Was soll denn so ein Unsinn? Also, mein Acer ist 90% der Zeit per HDMI an nen 22" Bildschirm angeschlossen, der ne höhere Auflösung hat... Da könnt ich nen Atom direkt vergessen. Ok, der Laptop hat auch viele Nachteile wie kürzere Akkulaufzeit (was aber klar an der Leistung der Hardware liegt, die weit über nem Atom-Netbook ist) und er ist halt nicht lautlos wie manche andere.
Ich würde mir nie ein leistungsstarkes Notebook kaufen, von daher kann ich da wenig zu sagen - aber ja, glaub schon fast, dass Intel da besser sein könnte.

Ich find, für das Verhalten auch seitens Media Markt hätte es viel stärkere Strafen geben müssen ... Wie dann manche Verkäufer noch aussagen können, dass sie nur Intel verkaufen, weil alles andere schlecht ist (Eigenerfahrung), bringt mich echt bis an den Brechreiz. Fairer Wettbewerb war anders ...


----------

